# AKAIO v1.6 RC1



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

*AKAIO v1.6 RC1*
Update









The public release candidate for AKAIO, Acekard All-In-One, has just been released. This release removes the AK+ support, adds homebrew soft-reset, and fixes many game issues. Also this release features upgrades to the tool-chain and the back-end libraries. Please see the full change log for more information. Be aware that this is a release candidate and bugs may present themselves. Before officially reporting any bugs please familiarize yourself with the rules at the official AKAIO forums (linked below).



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> • Fixed Internal Name language setting.
> • Fixed Time Stamps on save files.
> • Fixed Setting Skin and Language at the same time not saving.
> • Homebrew Softreset (AK2/AK2i Only).
> ...





Spoiler: AKAIO v1.6 RC1 Compatibility Fixes (by Loader date)




March 9th
----------
Fixed Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2010 - Reverse of Arcadia (#4781).

March 7th
----------
Fixed Bibliothek Der Klassischen Buecher (#4770).

March 6th
----------
Fixed Pokemon Ranger Hikari no Kiseki (#4768).

March 5th
----------
Fixed Keroro RPG Kishi to Musha to Densetsu no Kaizoku (#4764).
Fixed Sonic Classic Collection (#4765).

March 3rd
----------
Fixed Kira Kira Rhythm Collection (#4755).
Fixed Tennis no Oujisama: Motto Gakuensai no Oujisama - More Sweet Edition - (#4756).
Fixed Otona no Renai Shousetsu: Harlequin Selection (#4760).
Fixed Quiz Zatsugaku-Ou DS (#4761).
Fixed Alice in Wonderland (#4762).

March 1st
----------
Fixed Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing (#4743,#4757).

February 27th
-------------
Fixed Gyouretsu no Dekiru Houritsu Soudan Jo (#4745).
Fixed Gendai Dai Senryaku Isshoku Sokuhatsu Gunji Balance Houkai (#4746).
Fixed Cookin Idol I My Mine (#4747).
Fixed Nazotte Oboeru Otona no Kanji Renshuu Kaiteiban (#4751).
Fixed TOEIC Test Super Coach DS (#4752).

February 26th
-------------
Fixed Mugen no Frontier Exceed Super Robot Taisen OG Saga (#4737).
Fixed Estpolis (#4738).
Fixed WiZmans World (#4739).
Fixed Utacchi (#4742).
Fixed Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing (#4743).

February 25th
--------------
Fixed Japanese Pokemon wii connectivity.
Fixed Fushigi no Dungeon: Fuurai no Shiren 4 - Kami no Hitomi to Akuma no Heso (#4736).

February 22nd
-------------
Fix some softreset bugs.

February 18th
-------------
Fixed Minna no Conveni (#4704).
Fixed Nodame Cantabile - Tanoshii Ongaku no Jikan Desu (#4720).
Fixed Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2010 - Reverse of Arcadia (#4721).

February 16th
-------------
Fixed Bejeweled Twist multiplayer (#4678).

February 12th
-------------
Fixed Dragon Ball DS 2: Totsugeki! Red Ribbon Gun (#4712).

February 11th
-------------
Fixed Lupin Sansei Shijou Saidai no Zunousen (#4706).
Fixed Quiz Magic Academy DS ~Futatsu no Jikuseki~ (#4707).

February 8th
------------
Fixed Shin Sengoku Tenkatouitsu - Gunyuu Tachi no Souran (#4692).

February 6th
------------
Fixed Pokemon Soul Silver (#4698).
Fixed Pokemon Heart Gold (#4701).

February 4th
------------
Fixed Tennis Masters/Powerplay Tennis softreset (#1070,#2110).

January 28th
------------
Fixed Dragon Quest VI: Maboroshi no Daichi (#4680).
Fixed Etrian Odyssey II - Heroes of Lagaard (#2364).

January 25th
------------
Fixed Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes download play (#4512,#4638).

January 16th
------------
Fixed Element Hunter (#4658).

January 14th
------------
Fixed Super Robo Gakuen regression (#4134).
Fixed Last Window - Mayonaka no Yakusoku (#4654).

January 10th
------------
Fixed Just Sing (#4637).
Fixed Bookworm (#4650).

January 9th
-----------
Fixed Battle of Giants: Dragons (#4502).
Fixed Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes (#4638).



Update.....
It has been reported by one of the AKAIO BETA testers that the following .SAV/.sav behavior has been observed. If your file names are within the 8.3 naming convention (Mario.NDS, Pokemon.NDS), then AKAIO will currently default to .SAV. If your files are Long File Names (Mario_Party-(U).nds) then AKAIO will currently default to .sav. Users who had lowercase .sav files in the 8.3 naming convention might experience AKAIO overwriting their saves to .SAV, and users using Long File Names with .SAV might experience AKAIO overwriting their saves to .sav.

It is not known at this time if this is a bug or a requirement for AKAIO to properly process your files. Please rest assured that Normmatt and Smiths are aware of what is going on and there is no need to further report this behavior.
 

Additional information.....
Many users are confused over the new loaders and how to properly install them. Rumors have risen to where users have stated that they have the 1.6 RC1 loaders working correctly on their 1.5.1 install. This behavior is simply not possible. AKAIO 1.6 RC1 loaders are designed to work only with AKAIO 1.6 RC1. This feature has been included to prevent users who are running a version of AKAIO prior to 1.5, on a cloned AKAIO or cloned R4, from experiencing the improvements found in the updated loaders. The AKAIO team does not support clone cards, users who have purchased an AK2i clone (without knowing) should contact their resellers and ask for a replacement/refund. If you have properly reinstalled AKAIO 1.6 RC1 onto your microSD (1. Panasonic formatter, 2. Installed _AIO, akmenu4.nds) and you are experiencing 2 white screens, you may have a clone as this is the behavior of the current clone detection algorithm.





Download



AKAIO Official Forum



AKAIO Loaders



AKAIO Official WIKI



Discuss


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 10, 2010)

oooh, now I understand!


----------



## phoenixclaws (Mar 10, 2010)

Roflz, I was in the IRC channel. You know you guys should visit sometime.


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 10, 2010)

YeupYeup! wait to go normmatt. Homebrew Softreset. Finally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> Roflz, I was in the IRC channel. You know you guys should visit sometime.


So was I and I agree its a cool place check it out.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

Its about time!
hooo hoooooooooooo
thanks normmatt for all the hard work


----------



## dilav (Mar 10, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> oooh, now I understand!



lol i dont understand that post... o, nvm

Anyway thanks Normmatt and everyone else!


----------



## Bridgy84 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fantastic work!!  Can't wait to get my Ak2i so i can try this out.  Then gut really pumped to try it on my Dsi XL at the end of the month.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 10, 2010)

Just me or does this page oddly shift everything to the left. Anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 10, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Just me or does this page oddly shift everything to the left. Anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought that was only me O.o


----------



## Chaoyun (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm smiling on the inside...(tear comes out)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 10, 2010)

Whoopiiiiiie !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to get home (have a kip due to Night Shift first) & try this out

Many thanks Normatt (& Team) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You definitely earned everyone's


----------



## dilav (Mar 10, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea the front page is weird here. the recent post box on the right is gone. and everything is shifted


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahhahaa..
all the time i communicates with normmatt
so... mind me ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




actually the list should include:-
normmatt
smiths..
AW
and 
the rest of the testers


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> actually the list should include:-
> normmatt
> smiths..
> AW
> ...



if people only knew. i could write a very long thread on the beta testers and everything they do for akaio. without the group of current beta testers akaio wouldn't be what it is. they jump on each new release and communicate with norm and smiths in real time (thanks to irc).

i won't name names, because they know who they are, but you should all say thanks to the beta testers as well! =)

-another world


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 10, 2010)

well the portal is back to normal again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway before there are rumors that akaio is stopped so before i think i miss akaio... :'(


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 10, 2010)

Props to the AKAIO for all their hard work and fast updates!! Great job and thanks so much!

The Acekard team should pay you for this.


----------



## zero1221 (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome, thank you AKAIO team! The Acekard team should pay you in virgins.


----------



## kirlac (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the hard work guys. All your hard work is what makes owning an Acekard worth it. Without it AK wouldn't be anywhere near as good. Keep doing your thing, It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Splych (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah amazing. An update. If it's RC1, then there must be a RC2, RC3, RC4 etc. and the Final Release then!



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> The Acekard team should pay you for this.


They are too cheap. They are too lazy to. If it weren't for akAIO, I wouldn't have gotten an AceKard then.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought they pay Norm in acekards. 
Of course they are cheap. In more ways than one.


----------



## iMinotauro (Mar 10, 2010)

First off thank you, thank you , thank you..so..so much AKAIO team.
I can't thank you enough for providing so much to the community.


Secondly, can anyone confirm that the final release won't render my .sav file obsolete.
I would be so crushed to find out that I have to start all over with my progess in games.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Its about time!
> hooo hoooooooooooo
> thanks normmatt for all the hard work



haha, u are wrong, it wasnt anywhere near the end of the month as u predicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yay, guess i be able to play estpolis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: hmm, is the forum down? or am i the only one having trouble accessing the forum?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 10, 2010)

this is the reason why the acekard percentage keeps increasing in the poll
wonderful release... not only game fixes but good updates to all


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *AKAIO v1.5.1* Compatibility Fixes (by Loader date)(show)(hide)



shouldnt it say AKAIO v1.6RC1


----------



## Splych (Mar 10, 2010)

Why does it matter?


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've been writing code all day, so yea i missed something obvious. =P i've fixed it now, thanks.

-another world


----------



## Spikey (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the great support! Another solid release. Now if only soulanger fixes the stupid bug with the shortpath... Then I can use this with MENUdo.


----------



## pcmanrules (Mar 10, 2010)

look's cool! Thanks Normmatt! i'll give this a shot later.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 10, 2010)

AKAIO 1.6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you Normmatt and everyone down at AKAIO


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 10, 2010)

Yay, well, let's hope this one works on my AK2.1.
Last version + latest official version didn't work..


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you Normmatt. I, among other Acekard 2i users are grateful what for your release. =)


----------



## Depravo (Mar 10, 2010)

O happiest of happy days! I prostrate myself at the feet of Smiths and Normmatt.


----------



## lithium210 (Mar 10, 2010)

akaio + acekard = greatness!! Thanks so much!


----------



## datroubler (Mar 10, 2010)

Did I missed something? I thought that normmatt stopped developping AKAiO because of the R4 hack.


----------



## Blake1710 (Mar 10, 2010)

what difference is there between the 'Homebrew Soft Reset Type' in the options menu?

IRQ/SWI?


----------



## Xenon++ (Mar 10, 2010)

datroubler said:
			
		

> Did I missed something? I thought that normmatt stopped developping AKAiO because of the R4 hack.


He is really strong.

In 1.6RC1, you can no longer use:
nds.akaio.nds
nds.UiMS206.nds (Rudolph's greatest extlink)
akloader.nds by Rudolph (AKAIO loader for YSMenu)

So they are "blocked" due to new encryption in loaders.


----------



## misticknight (Mar 10, 2010)

whoever releases these things i friggin love you!


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys, you've made my day! Normatt, Smith, AW- MILLIONS OF THANKS! Beta testers- THANK YOU GUYS!

Sonic and Sega All-Stars- flawless!
Sonic Classic Collection- flawless!
Alice- flawless!
Estpolis- flawless!

The Universe has just become light years happier!


----------



## defrb (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks,.. game on!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh me oh my.
Does this fix that blasted slowdown in Platinum's items list? I can't wait to try this.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice!

thx AKAIO Team!


----------



## heartgold (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome, Thank you very very very much Normmatt and the rest of the akaio crew =D This has made my day, finally get to play sonic =PP


----------



## mokoyfab (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome !!!! Thanks so much Normatt !!!!!
So good !!!


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 10, 2010)

misticknight said:
			
		

> whoever releases these things i friggin love you!



YAY hombrew soft-reset 
i luv you acekard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yeh the guy who released it has a name you know
he is called normmatt and smiths

im in gaamming heaven


----------



## Gus122000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuu- I just updated via wifi and it crashed after it was done installing and now when I enter the section to update again it just crashes on me again and again


----------



## heartgold (Mar 10, 2010)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> Fuuuuuuuuu- I just updated via wifi and it crashed after it was done installing and now when I enter the section to update again it just crashes on me again and again



Lol that's what I did, I think you need to do it manually =P


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 10, 2010)

You can't update via wifi as the new loaders will only work on 1.6 and not previous versions of AKAIO.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy S*** its out! I hope this isnt a Joke lol


----------



## Gus122000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> You can't update via wifi as the new loaders will only work on 1.6 and not previous versions of AKAIO.


Yeah, I went back on my computer and replaced the folder with a "manually downloaded" one; everything works fine now


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [18:04]  1.6 rudolph edition released yet?
> [18:05]  better not be
> [18:05]  else akaio goes private and stays private


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> sonic32136 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As stated, thank you Normmatt, Smiths, AW, and other testers. Thanks to you guys, I can learn hacking translations and cheat codes easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't imagine the hard work, but I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Normatt. It definitely seems faster than 1.5.1, in both loading roms and just browsing my microSD card.


----------



## Xenon++ (Mar 10, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, where do you discuss about this? Can I join?

#I tried to use 1.6 with Rudolph's akloader, only to fail.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Norrmatt, Smiths and everyone involved in akAIO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tested this out and all my ROMS ran clean and homebrew soft reset(A feature ive been dying for) works too. So thanks for all the hard work yo put into this


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Yay, well, let's hope this one works on my AK2.1.
> Last version + latest official version didn't work..


Nope, still stuck on loading...


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

Xenon++ said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IRC ...

we were talking about this on #ndscheats
and
you can always visit them on #acekard


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Have you tried re-formatting? Try taking everything off the card and putting them on AKAIO first. It's what I had to do after formatting it.


----------



## pichon64 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Normmatt and Smiths and every beta tester. 'Alice in Wonderland' flawless is a must.


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

Blake1710 said:
			
		

> what difference is there between the 'Homebrew Soft Reset Type' in the options menu?
> 
> IRQ/SWI?



two different hooking methods. one works for some stuff and the other works for other stuff, both work for most stuff.

-another world


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome, I've been waiting for this. I do want that Alice in Wonderland fix.

Thanks.


----------



## arielp (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG< i almost cannot believe my eyes>

normatt, and all the team, seems you've proved that you're NOT that kind of guy

proviciat...


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 10, 2010)

Good things come to those that wait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, nice work guys


----------



## woffi63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Great Congratulation to the AKAIO-Team!!!

The  long waiting was worth it!!

I´ve found a little bug:

I set Language to "lang_de", save and restart, and the language stay on English.
then i edit the globalsettings.ini, save it and start Akaio - everything seems fine, but everytime i reset the system, all changes are resetted too.

I know it´s a RC, and the bug is not soo strong, but perhaps it could be updated in the next RC.

The Rest is all working fine, and i must say "Thank you very very much" to the Team of Akaio!!!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 10, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Good things come to those that wait


No more Truth Words has been Spoken like those lol


----------



## Smiths (Mar 10, 2010)

So yeah...

I didn't get around to updating the akmenu4 wifi menu to include the alternate cheats site and all... got very busy with job change.

I still say always use the "show on load" method for the latest.

Don't update/revert loaders via wifi.


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 10, 2010)

woffi63 said:
			
		

> Great Congratulation to the AKAIO-Team!!!
> 
> The  long waiting was worth it!!
> 
> ...


I can't replicate this problem.


----------



## shadow13lader (Mar 10, 2010)

hmmm great....however i cant seem to go into the forums
Could some1 uploads this in somewhere else? Thanks alot


----------



## woffi63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> woffi63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tested it again - and i recognized that the settings may stay until i run Sonic and Sega Allstar Racing in Multiplayer Mode(European Version). Everytime i reset this Game the settings changed to "English"
I don´t know whether it´s me? If no other have this issue, than it must be me (i use AK2.1 - NDSlite - TF Kingston 4GB)


----------



## florian (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks again team akaio , i hope you keep the good work


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 10, 2010)

A massive thanks to all of the AKAIO team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You rock.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me, I have tried everything..


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 10, 2010)

shadow13lader said:
			
		

> hmmm great....however i cant seem to go into the forums
> Could some1 uploads this in somewhere else? Thanks alot



hmm, you too? i guess if another singaporean get block and if it turns out u and i and that dude is using singtel, guess we know who to blame


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 10, 2010)

So awesome, great job! I'm trying this out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				KevInChester said:
			
		

> A massive thanks to all of the Acekard team
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not them you should be thanking
xD


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 10, 2010)

every time i load a rom i have white screens now, how do i fix this?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> every time i load a rom i have white screens now, how do i fix this?



format your SD card and put a fresh copy of akaio 1.6 + loaders in to your sd card


----------



## masaemon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very cool,
Thanks the develop team very much!!


----------



## iFish (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks beta testers!!!

thank you normmatt, smiths, another world.

i will test this out right away


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok this isnt a Big Thing but on AKAIO 1.5.1 it used to load when Starting up Fast.Now on AKAIO 1.6 it takes like 4 or 5 Seconds to load those 4 or 5 Seconds its a Black Screen its nothing big just a Bit of Lag idk why? I formatted with the Panasonic Formatter.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> Ok this isnt a Big Thing but on AKAIO 1.5.1 it used to load when Starting up Fast.Now on AKAIO 1.6 it takes like 4 or 5 Seconds to load those 4 or 5 Seconds its a Black Screen its nothing big just a Bit of Lag idk why? I formatted with the Panasonic Formatter.




I don't have this problem, try freeing up some space on your MicroSD. Mine lags when I have too much on the card and not enough space.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 10, 2010)

great finally at the right time thanks normatt and thanks to akaio team for there hard work thanks so much and keep moving forward akaio team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks to beta testers


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How old is your Acekard?


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Princess Rozalin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is a 16 GB Micro SD it cant be too much stuff also on my 8 GB i had the same things for AKAIO 1.5.1 and no Lag either.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 months old


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 10, 2010)

dorian7890 said:
			
		

> So awesome, great job! I'm trying this out now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mistake, posted that first thing in the morning - to the AKAIO team


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

I would suggest getting another if you've tried everything, unless Normmatt, Smiths, or someone who knows more than I do, have any suggestions.
Sorry I couldn't be of much help :/


*Posts merged*



			
				Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then switch back, but if it's just a 4 to 5 second lag, I wouldn't bother too much with it, the update is worth it.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> I would suggest getting another if you've tried everything, unless Normmatt, Smiths, or someone who knows more than I do, have any suggestions.
> Sorry I couldn't be of much help :/
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know thats why i said its not really a Big Thing anyways thanks for the Help ^^


----------



## woffi63 (Mar 10, 2010)

My problem with settings again.

I change settings to German, then start a game (doesn´t matter which game) then i softreset the game, and the settings are resetted too. And from now on i can only change settings by doing it manually in globalsettings.ini

Have the buttons for softreset changed? (i press A+B+L+R+Down)


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 10, 2010)

Princess Rozalin said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depending on how many games you have on your microSD card, it may help to seperate them into different folders (genre).


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 10, 2010)

Woohoo! Finally it's here! Thanks everyone that took their time to be some part of this project!


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 10, 2010)

OK TESTED IT AND WOW 
everything works now obsesed now with my new firmware


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm just amazed that a group of people do this as a labor of love.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 10, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> OK TESTED IT AND WOW
> everything works now obsesed now with my new firmware
> 
> ok one request: can we have RTS AND RTG in the final 1.6 build?


No


----------



## kineticUk (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'd been hoping for another update but thought it would be a while off...
Thanks to akaio team and everyone involved for this release.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot, hope that this blocks AKAIO from R4 clones permanently.  Thanks for the hard work and your time though.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot, hope that this blocks AKAIO from R4 clones permanently.  Thanks for the hard work and your time though.



thats what i am hoping too..!
otherwise, this is the last akaio... (refer to my earlier quote)


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 10, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks. Oh well I quess having 90% of what I want's a pretty damn good thing.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 10, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> OK TESTED IT AND WOW
> everything works now obsesed now with my new firmware
> 
> ok one request: can we have RTS AND RTG in the final 1.6 build?



lol no, I brought this up to Normmat, he doesn't want to add these features. x-x who knows why...


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 10, 2010)

Sonic Classic is hanging on the loading screen.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just tested some stuff out, and for some reason when I boot up Tetris it made a new SAVE file.  But I just ran bejeweled and it didn't make a new save file.

God dam it did the same thing to New Super Mario Bros.  And I had such a good score in that game.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 10, 2010)

Pliskron,
LOL, 2-3 hours ago i was testing codes for normmatt...
and 
it works perfectly on my side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				heartgold said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the reply you might get from them is
why not you ask ACEKARD why?


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright found a bug.  And fixed the issue I had earlier.  Save files have to be .sav not .SAV

Actually I am not really sure.  I just went to my NDS folder in my MicroSD and found out that I have 2 save files of Tetris both with the same exact name and file extentions.


----------



## azure0wind (Mar 10, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> OK TESTED IT AND WOW
> everything works now obsesed now with my new firmware
> 
> ok one request: can we have RTS AND RTG in the final 1.6 build?


check this:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=199113&hl=


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 10, 2010)

The save file deleted for Mario kart because of that AKAIO bug.  But good thing my M3 Zero saved it using the backup old Save file feature it has.  We need a feature like that for AKAIO.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 10, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From around january this year.


----------



## imezru2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you normmatt!


----------



## Atashi (Mar 10, 2010)

The soft reset on homebrew is one of the features I'm very happy about, but it seems to be very hit-or-miss for me. The first three homebrews I tried it didn't work at all, in IRQ or SWI mode. I've found a couple that it does work on, so I know the feature is working for me, but sadly it's my favorite HBs that don't seem to be compabible with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very happy about everything else though. Big thanks to Normmatt, Smiths, and the whole AKAIO team!

-Atashi


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 10, 2010)

Jesus, about fucking time.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> *bitch whine moan*



I never have been fond of patching games in order to run properly, so I haven't tried 4726 (SCC), and now I can try with no worries!

Thank you!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 10, 2010)

Already found a 'bug' when running Moonshell (actually 2) - posted on AKAIO forums but thought I'll ask if anyone else has had them

If you have 'Soft reset' switched on - Moonshells 2.09 fails to start (Bottom screen reports there' a problem with Arm7/9 code)

Also I HAD Moonshell 'fixed' (The 'overlay' & renamed 'nds.akaio.nds file method) to run Commercial ROMs - but it now doesn't work - I'm guessing it's because nds.akaio.nds was based on older devkit. Is  ther a workaround (other than ndslink method)


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 10, 2010)

At first I though this was a bug but it was just my stupidity. 

You know how MoonShell 2.10 has its own softreset that you have to set up for AKAIO by copying the akmenu4.nds, renaming it to RPGS.nds, and copying to SD:/moonshl2/resemse? Well if you're like me you just copy over the system files whenever there's a new firmware. I completely forgot that RPGS.nds was from the previous release, AKAIO 1.5.1. I ran Moonshell 2.10 and softreseted; when I got back to AKAIO main menu and went under System Options, the Homebrew Softreset option disappeared because it never existed in AKAIO 1.5.1.

Basically what I'm saying is take the new akmenu4.nds, rename it, and overwrite the old RPGS.nds in the appropriate location to avoid this problem. 

Awesome release AKAIO Team, love the homebrew softreset works wonders.


----------



## Pendor (Mar 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Just tested some stuff out, and for some reason when I boot up Tetris it made a new SAVE file.  But I just ran bejeweled and it didn't make a new save file.
> 
> God dam it did the same thing to New Super Mario Bros.  And I had such a good score in that game.
> 
> ...




I happen to have those games in my SD. I checked them all and I didn't lose a single save.

Check your shit before claiming you found a bug.

It makes everybody else's life easier.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> I happen to have those games in my SD. I checked them all and I didn't lose a single save.
> 
> Check your shit before claiming you found a bug.
> 
> It makes everybody else's life easier.


There's no reason to be rude.
You BOTH provided anecdotal evidence to support there may be an issue with AKAIO 1.6, geez.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just because you don't have a problem, doesn't nobody else did!

Anyway, I'm thoroughly impressed with AKAIO 1.6, games perform much better now!
Slow bits in pokémon platinum are gone, item scrolling is much much faster.
Bowser's inside story is back to full speed, piracy fix intact and battles loading properly.
Game loading is, somewhat slower, but considering games play more accurately that's superb!

Yay, yay, yay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although unfortunately, I experience a bug in folder browsing. Sometimes AKAIO will freeze up when I navigate around folders, I can't think why...


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 10, 2010)

I do not use homebrew much, but for the game loading part I did not discover any problems. Works pretty much the same as the previous final releases. Great work!


----------



## ConJ (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks Normatt


----------



## House Spider (Mar 10, 2010)

This is good as the OFW don't update as much. akAIO is what is keeping AK alive.


----------



## dzanos (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow! Thanks AKAIO Team!


----------



## emigre (Mar 10, 2010)

this fantastic! Thanks to Norm, Smiths and everyone who helped out with this.


----------



## Akothegreat (Mar 10, 2010)

There's a new folder named frame, for future plans probably so what for?


----------



## Pendor (Mar 10, 2010)

Akothegreat said:
			
		

> There's a new folder named frame, for future plans probably so what for?



Custom GBA frames are available since 1.5.


----------



## suicidaltaco (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate to say this, but the man is right.  Loaded up 1.6RC1 in excitement and this happened to me exactly as he describes it on the first game I tried.  My old save files are as "SAV" and this creates new ones as "sav" while ignoring the old.  "Feel the Magic - XY-XX (U).SAV" and "Feel the Magic - XY-XX (U).sav" for example.  The only difference being uppercase vs lowercase.

I have no doubts this is going to be ironed out quickly though.  AKAIO team, you rock, I love you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  CMD Prompt > ren *.SAV *.sav


----------



## House Spider (Mar 10, 2010)

You should back up your saves first before updating.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 10, 2010)

I've used my inept photoshop skills to modify VatoLoco's excellent AKAIO 1.5 theme to reflect the new release. It's here if anyone else is interested -

http://www.mediafire.com/?mjkknztkm0m


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 10, 2010)

What exactly has been fixed about Etrian Odyssey II: Heroes of Lagaard ?


----------



## DAFAM (Mar 10, 2010)

"Jizzed in My Pants"!!!


----------



## PagaN (Mar 10, 2010)

omg AKAIO alive


----------



## coolness (Mar 10, 2010)

I Really love Akaio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(and my girlfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 10, 2010)

FUT WIN!!


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 10, 2010)

It seems like there is a probelm with some Acekard 2.1's freezing on the loading screen. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 10, 2010)

ive noticed no problems so far....seems a bit faster?? anyone think this!
Both the two new sonic games work perfectly now also, had a problem with Sonic racing and Classic Collection before!!

Looks like a sweet ass update!!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 10, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> I Really love Akaio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What !!!! - your girlfriend come's second ????, shame on you


----------



## Disco (Mar 10, 2010)

For saves to work you need to rename all *.SAV files to *.sav, so lowercase is the sollution!


----------



## Akothegreat (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Akothegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah thanks!


----------



## coolness (Mar 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don`t tel her xD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Akothegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I admit I nrever noticed that before - however while looking in the _aio folder I've discoverd in /'loaders/' there's 2 *.rar file that contain loaders
Is there anything 'special' about those - or are they just copies of the existing loaders (the only difference I can see it the 'modified' date)


----------



## OncleJulien (Mar 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> What !!!! - your girlfriend come's second ????, shame on you


if she comes at all!


----------



## Man18 (Mar 10, 2010)

switched over and it would no longer boot a few homebrew games but mainly Knytt stories, it would boot them freeze, any idea if it works with this update?


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 10, 2010)

Freeze on loading screen here !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tryng AKAIO 1.6RC1 on Ak2i Chip ID : 0fc2 HW : 8080, on DSiXL.

1.5.1 booted fine. 
Reformating now but with few hope...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different filesizes as well, at least for mine.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 10, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> Freeze on loading screen here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some kind of bug.


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 10, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Looks like some kind of bug.



Welle Panasonic Formater doesn't solve thi issue...


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 10, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> Freeze on loading screen here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Lot's of people seem to have this problems with AK2(i/.1) these days..
I think I'm just gonna boycot it and buy an M3 again..


----------



## xshinox (Mar 10, 2010)

ahh nice update. now i dont have to worry about patching/holding X/etc when starting a game.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep you're right - didn't really notice before


----------



## 1Up (Mar 10, 2010)

.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 10, 2010)

I found a funky shortcut error.

On my card are Picross 3D.nds, and Picross DS.nds.
I created a shortcut to Picross 3D.nds, and launch it from AKAIO's top menu.
It boots Picross DS, with Picross 3D's save data! 

Huh what?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 10, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> ahh nice update. now i dont have to worry about patching/holding X/etc when starting a game.


Yep - but now I've gotta decide

Do I stick with 1.6RC & wait until a Moonshell 2.08/2.09/2.10 'Commercial ROM running' Fix appears (due to new encryption the old nds.akaio.nds loader doesn't work)
or
Go back to 1.5.1 & stick with remembering to press A/X etc to start certain games



Spoiler: Yes this is a REAL Spoiler - I'm not sure if I'm allowed to actually mention this but.....



Apparently when the 1.6 'retail' is released there'll be a 'present' included that MAY have something to do with Moonshell


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its not you its the card. a recent batch of the 2.1 has some serious issues. team acekard mentioned to us that they are not clones and they do not know what the problem is. it has already been reported that 1.6 is not working correctly on these cards. again someone should offer to mail norm one of these kits so he can figure out what the problem is. if you don't want it you could offer it to norm via PM, or i suggest you return it for a 2i which appear not not have any of these issues. yet the 2i still suffers from connection issues and the crappy msd slot. too bad everyone can't just dig up the old 2.0. i


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> its not you its the card. a recent batch of the 2.1 has some serious issues. team acekard mentioned to us that they are not clones and they do not know what the problem is. it has already been reported that 1.6 is not working correctly on these cards. again someone should offer to mail norm one of these kits so he can figure out what the problem is. if you don't want it you could offer it to norm via PM, or i suggest you return it for a 2i which appear not not have any of these issues. yet the 2i still suffers from connection issues and the crappy msd slot. too bad everyone can't just dig up the old 2.0. i


----------



## Sumea (Mar 10, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> hackotedelaplaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, he has a clone, no wonder...

HWID 8080 - and it is AK2*i* 

so... We are sorry for Wabsta, boycott the clones if anything...


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> At first I though this was a bug but it was just my stupidity.
> 
> You know how MoonShell 2.10 has its own softreset that you have to set up for AKAIO by copying the akmenu4.nds, renaming it to RPGS.nds, and copying to SD:/moonshl2/resemse? Well if you're like me you just copy over the system files whenever there's a new firmware. I completely forgot that RPGS.nds was from the previous release, AKAIO 1.5.1. I ran Moonshell 2.10 and softreseted; when I got back to AKAIO main menu and went under System Options, the Homebrew Softreset option disappeared because it never existed in AKAIO 1.5.1.
> 
> ...



thats the old method for if you have an akrpg. with moonshell you can just navigate to the akmenu4.nds and run it, it will boot the firmware and thus "soft-reset" back to akaio.

-another world.


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, just a packing glitch on norms part when he got the release ready at 1am. those won't be there in rc2.

-another world


----------



## afro193 (Mar 10, 2010)

So I bought a DSi bundled with an AK2i and 4gb MicroSD card (for pretty cheap!)... it's coming in the mail by Friday and I'm going to pass the time by setting up a folder of files to copy to the MicroSD card.

I came here to get AKAIO and now I'm conflicted on whether to get 1.6 RC or 1.5.1...

Advice?


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to say I love what I'm seeing. I've had no issues with .sav files and everything I tried ran like a dream.
One thing I noticed and want to ask about from the compatibility fixes.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> February 25th
> --------------
> Fixed Japanese Pokemon wii connectivity.


Does this mean that I'd be able to connect to My Pokemon Ranch with my AceKard Pokemon games?
*wants to send clones from AceKard Platinum to Wii without trading to real Diamond first to get legit Mew for HeartGold team*
And if that was already in 1.5.1 I'll feel stupid since I held off upgrading until this from 1.5 because I didn't know there was a way to fix my Spirit Tracks .sav size without losing my data.
(Would you believe I couldn't find the topic for how to with the on site search but found it with a regular Google search with the same search? And it was on this site after all?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This release is still fantastic in every way! Great big thank you to everyone involved! Your hard work is really appreciated!



			
				afro193 said:
			
		

> So I bought a DSi bundled with an AK2i and 4gb MicroSD card (for pretty cheap!)... it's coming in the mail by Friday and I'm going to pass the time by setting up a folder of files to copy to the MicroSD card.
> 
> I came here to get AKAIO and now I'm conflicted on whether to get 1.6 RC or 1.5.1...
> 
> Advice?


Go with 1.6 RC for sure. If it's one of the cards that doesn't play nice with it I'd roll back to 1.5.1.


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 10, 2010)

JereTHEend said:
			
		

> Actually, he has a clone, no wonder...
> 
> HWID 8080 - and it is AK2*i*
> 
> so... We are sorry for Wabsta, boycott the clones if anything...



So HWID 8080 is definitively a clone, not a recent ak2i one like claimed by the shop ?


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

fyi for everyone. booting should be a second or so slower because akaio is "doing more" to the rom at this point. with that said, i still can't understand how people bitch about it taking 4-5 seconds to boot a rom. like the time it takes to boot something you didn't pay for, that works perfectly after it boots, should ever be an issue!

-another world


----------



## felixsrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you normmatt, smiths, another world and thanks to all the beta testers.

I was hoping for a soft reset for homebrew and finally happened, again thank you.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> fyi for everyone. booting should be a second or so slower because akaio is "doing more" to the rom at this point. with that said, i still can't understand how people bitch about it taking 4-5 seconds to boot a rom. like the time it takes to boot something you didn't pay for, that works perfectly after it boots, should ever be an issue!
> 
> -another world


Agreed, although I pay for my games and dump the roms myself, I don't think you should bitch about marginally longer loads for perfect gameplay.


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> JereTHEend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i sort of recall some 2i cards spitting back 8080 as the hwid. try akaio older than 1.5.1 and see if it works. did 1.5.1 work correctly? if yes, you were running the real version and not the hacked version that rudolph (spit here) made?

if you want you can join #acekard and talk to norm about it. he is usually at the keys in about 7 more hours.

-another world


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> its not you its the card. a recent batch of the 2.1 has some serious issues. team acekard mentioned to us that they are not clones and they do not know what the problem is. it has already been reported that 1.6 is not working correctly on these cards. again someone should offer to mail norm one of these kits so he can figure out what the problem is. if you don't want it you could offer it to norm via PM, or i suggest you return it for a 2i which appear not not have any of these issues. yet the 2i still suffers from connection issues and the crappy msd slot. too bad everyone can't just dig up the old 2.0. i


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i sort of recall some 2i cards spitting back 8080 as the hwid. try akaio older than 1.5.1 and see if it works. did 1.5.1 work correctly? if yes, you were running the real version and not the hacked version that rudolph (spit here) made?
> 
> if you want you can join #acekard and talk to norm about it. he is usually at the keys in about 7 more hours.
> 
> -another world



1.5.1. worked like a charm.
But firmware updater did not, just like AKAIO 1.6.
Although this card came DSI FW1.4 ready. 

I wish to help, but it's time to sleep here so I won't be able to join IRC within 7 hours.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 10, 2010)

Stuck on loading screen (before I'm even able to access the files). I'll try reformatting my card and see if it has any problems. I didn't have this problem for AKAIO 1.5 or 1.51.

Edit: I have an AceKard 2.1 by the way. Bought it from DealExtreme quite a while ago. Maybe about 2 years ago? Don't really remember.


----------



## kpxny2sk (Mar 10, 2010)

AW,

What's the likelihood of the save problems with HW80 Acekard 2.1 being fixed by future updates, either by AKAIO or the AK team?

I'm considering to just buy another cart from another company, if the chances are slim.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 10, 2010)

How do you know what kind of AceKard 2.1 you have? I removed my sticker long ago because there was a huge scratch on it.. so am I out of luck?


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yesss!
I saw this last night and updated, and...
Speed improovments!

FFCC: Ring of Fates has better A/V sync on it's intro video, and Avalon Code's intro video doesn't have as many framerate issues.






Now if AceKard made an AceKard 3 and gave it the extra iPlayer hardware...

...I wouldn't need to updrade to an SCDS2 when it comes out!


----------



## Anakir (Mar 10, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Stuck on loading screen (before I'm even able to access the files). I'll try reformatting my card and see if it has any problems. I didn't have this problem for AKAIO 1.5 or 1.51.
> 
> Edit: I have an AceKard 2.1 by the way. Bought it from DealExtreme quite a while ago. Maybe about 2 years ago? Don't really remember.



Reformatting worked. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 10, 2010)

I no longer have to choose between SCC and ST!!

Thank you akAIO team =D!


----------



## Another World (Mar 10, 2010)

kpxny2sk said:
			
		

> AW,
> 
> What's the likelihood of the save problems with HW80 Acekard 2.1 being fixed by future updates, either by AKAIO or the AK team?
> 
> ...



from the testing we did the "messed-up" 2.1s which appeared to have shipped around december of 09 look the same as the other 2.1s. they have the same pcb, same sticker, same chips, and same hwID. which is why acekard told us they are not clones. 

-another world


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 10, 2010)

i gotta add my 2 cents to this thread....

homebrew soft-reset is friggen awesome.


----------



## Gamer (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello, thanks for the update!

Just one thing, can anyone try 2971/2906 Star Wars The Clone Wars Jedi Alliance on this release? I get black screens after selecting start (just before the opening cinema).

I just wanna know if it's related to my microSD brand (sandisk), because I have the same problem with 1.5.1. Works fine for me just with the official loader.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 10, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> thats the old method for if you have an akrpg. with moonshell you can just navigate to the akmenu4.nds and run it, it will boot the firmware and thus "soft-reset" back to akaio.
> 
> -another world.
> That's correct but I just have this weird tendency to make everything work the way its described. That way, the "Exit to Firmware" button would work properly even though my method is obsolete
> ...


I agree, whether the AKAIO Team chose SAV over sav is beyond my power so whether its a bug or not is unknown. Maybe they programmed it like that on purpose, maybe not.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 10, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rename your save file extension for Mario kart to .SAV than try.   You should have read what I said before it only happens if your saves are .SAV now shut up.


----------



## sphinx.djc (Mar 10, 2010)

From my questions, you'll probably tell I don't know too much about this stuff, but...

Just exactly what does RC1 mean? I updated to AKAIO 1.5.1, I check back every so often for newer updates, is this the official 1.6, or is it some kind of beta?


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 10, 2010)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> From my questions, you'll probably tell I don't know too much about this stuff, but...
> 
> Just exactly what does RC1 mean? I updated to AKAIO 1.5.1, I check back every so often for newer updates, is this the official 1.6, or is it some kind of beta?


RC stands for Release Candidate. This means that this IS AKAIO 1.6 but its not the final release, there still may be bugs that we need to sort out. So while you're enjoying AKAIO 1.6 RC1 if you happen to find a bug, report it *properly*.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 10, 2010)

sphinx.djc said:
			
		

> From my questions, you'll probably tell I don't know too much about this stuff, but...
> 
> Just exactly what does RC1 mean? I updated to AKAIO 1.5.1, I check back every so often for newer updates, is this the official 1.6, or is it some kind of beta?'RC' = 'Release Candidate'.
> I'm sure someone will correct me but I believe 'RC's' is similar to a BETA except avaliable to the general public.
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks again for this RC! I love it to death so far.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2010)

RC = "Release Candidate", it's the stage after Beta, where they're fixing the final bugs in the UI and stuff that doesn't matter that much if something goes wrong, since the huge-ass bugs have been fixed.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 10, 2010)

Like I said earlier, I had a problem where AKAIO 1.6RC loaded the wrong shortcut.

On my microSD, among other DS roms, are Picross DS.nds and Picross 3D.nds, along with .sav files.
I created a shortcut to Picross *3D*.nds, as I just recently bought the game and will be playing it.

When I launch the game, for some bizarre reason it would launch Picross *DS*.nds, can't figure why.
What else is interesting is it loaded the save data for picross 3d.nds, and the game said the save data was corrupted.

When I loaded Picross DS.nds, the save data was not effected.
When I loaded Picross 3D.nds (not the shortcut), the save data was also intact.

Finally, I recreated the shortcut to Picross 3D, it didn't happen again.

I had to repost, I felt like it kinda got missed.


----------



## sphinx.djc (Mar 10, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> RC = "Release Candidate", it's the stage after Beta, where they're fixing the final bugs in the UI and stuff that doesn't matter that much if something goes wrong, since the huge-ass bugs have been fixed.



Thanks for the info, I'll hold off until the real thing comes out.


----------



## cosmiccinema (Mar 10, 2010)

Doesn't work with Animal Crossing for the Acekard 2i






 lol


----------



## Pendor (Mar 11, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, actually you were right. But still, you should have posted a proper bug report where it belongs. And Norm already knows about it, anyway.

That's it. Getting owned by Jakob is too much. 

It can't get any lower.

I think I'm gonna kill myself now. See ya.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 11, 2010)

i get the white screen of death


----------



## signz (Mar 11, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> i get the white screen of death


[sarcasm]Now that's a proper bug report...[/sarcasm]


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 11, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> i get the white screen of death



because u have a clone


----------



## Tear (Mar 11, 2010)

Found something like a bug on the AK2.1 I borrowed from a friend. Don't know if it was already discussed, I'm still looking the other pages.
Everything is normal until I softreset. The brightness goes to the level 2, the extension of the sav goes back to '.sav' (I use .nds.sav) and the skin goes back to adv evo.
I have to change all that config back, but the skin doesn't change until I turn the DS off and on again.
I tested again and again, and I'll try to reformat tomorrow.

Congrats to the AKAIO Team, for another release


----------



## CompC (Mar 11, 2010)

Okay, I'm having lots of problems.

First of all, sometimes it saves my settings when I turn the DS off, and sometimes it reverts to all the default settings.

When I first started up, it seems to have made a new save file for Ace Attorney Investigations: Miles Edgeworth, and sometimes I just get a white screen while trying to boot it up. Other times it's okay.

I've always been able to play the Phoenix Wright games fine, with some flickering save dialogs, but just now I tried saving and it froze. I just loaded it again and it said the save data was corrupt.

Before I do ANYTHING else, I'm going to back up ALL my save files. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for now I'm going back to whatever the previous release was… I didn't have any problems at all on that.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 11, 2010)

Shadow#1 said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nope mine is a legit ACEKARD 2i
besides i fixed it with a new SD Card


----------



## Depravo (Mar 11, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Shadow#1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your SD card was a clone!!!


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 11, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> What exactly has been fixed about Etrian Odyssey II: Heroes of Lagaard ?


I reported that bug... the game wouldn't quicksave, leaving you pretty fucked in the long bonus floors. Thankfully normmatt got it fixed, so I can finally finish this game.


----------



## Another World (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> sphinx.djc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



akaio went through 5 1.6 betas before being ready for a public release. so its a beta, yea, but not really a beta -- if you follow my logic.

-another world


----------



## iFish (Mar 11, 2010)

it's less buggy then a BETA but it still has bugs to iron out, that is what another world means


----------



## OncleJulien (Mar 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> its not you its the card. a recent batch of the 2.1 has some serious issues. team acekard mentioned to us that they are not clones and they do not know what the problem is. it has already been reported that 1.6 is not working correctly on these cards. again someone should offer to mail norm one of these kits so he can figure out what the problem is. if you don't want it you could offer it to norm via PM,


ive offered him one, i have two...sending me another faulty one was dx's way of keeping me a happily confused customer.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

cosmiccinema said:
			
		

> Doesn't work with Animal Crossing for the Acekard 2i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does  - that's one of the few games I play (for a short time) nearly every day (mainly 'cos I wanna finish the Fish & Bugs)
Mind you - since I don't use 'soft reset' / 'cheats' or 'download play' I have them disabled - what about you ??


----------



## anaxs (Mar 11, 2010)

..awesome


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> JereTHEend said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't really rely on the photos shown on Acekard website (about the Actel chip & Hole in case) as the earlier Acekard 2i's were made the same way, so you may end up with 'old stock'
Also I've seen the numbers 'HW:41' and 'HW88' mentioned, unfortunately the posts never mentioned whether they were fake or real


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 11, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Depending on how many games you have on your microSD card, it may help to seperate them into different folders (genre)


83 Games in the Roms Folder

PS: i dont Normally Pirate but Money Been Tight i havent been able to Afford Games so yeah...


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 11, 2010)

ok, I put on the microSD root the _aio folder and the akmenu4.nds. Do I also need to add the ak2loader.nds to the ak2loader folder? Just thought I'd ask since I noticed that the ak2loader was updated too.


----------



## .Chris (Mar 11, 2010)

about r4 but is there a way to mke yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2010 on the r4 thanks in advnce for my friend.
(2 more posts too 200 posts! woot)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2010)

SickPuppy said:
			
		

> ok, I put on the microSD root the _aio folder and the akmenu4.nds. Do I also need to add the ak2loader.nds to the ak2loader folder? Just thought I'd ask since I noticed that the ak2loader was updated too.


It comes with the updated loaders, don't worry, all you need is that folder and the menu file. ^^


DaDownload: This is for acekards.  An R4 is not an acekard.


----------



## CharmingLugia (Mar 11, 2010)

Do you guys think it will work with the USA Pokemon HG/SS versions?


----------



## thephased (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you guys so much for this release!


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 11, 2010)

IamUrGod said:
			
		

> Do you guys think it will work with the USA Pokemon HG/SS versions?


If the AP is the same as the JAP Version then yes. 

On a side note related to Pokemon, how fast is item scrolling suppose to be now in Pokemon Platinum with AKAIO 1.6RC1? I used just the D-Pad and got through all my items (i have all of them) in 37 seconds.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Mar 11, 2010)

OncleJulien said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Makes me happy I bought mine elsewhere.


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a bit curious about this... I know what Soft Reset and Cheats are, but what does Download Play actually do? Does it allow you to send Download Play games to other DS users?

Also, AKAIO RC1.6 has been working great so far. Thanks guys for the release.


----------



## Akothegreat (Mar 11, 2010)

Before this becomes a final one, can the show type NDS + SAV and NDS/SAV/BAK just be merged?
bak files are save files


----------



## Rising_Dragon (Mar 11, 2010)

Wooo, finally to see a release of AKAIO after month(s) of waiting in the dark.

And now the realization I suck at the Classic Sonic collection game


----------



## crazyfffan (Mar 11, 2010)

Soft-reset doesn't work with Moonshell


----------



## Another World (Mar 11, 2010)

crazyfffan said:
			
		

> Soft-reset doesn't work with Moonshell



please read the thread you are posting in. this was already discussed.

-another world


----------



## C175R (Mar 11, 2010)

oo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wasn't expecting this today. 
you made my day. thank you


----------



## woffi63 (Mar 11, 2010)

So far everything works fine, great work guys!!!
Without Akaio, Acekard is only a worthless piece of plastics.

*Thanks Akaio - Team*


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Basically, when it comes to HW numbers of acekards - the general opinion in the posts I've read is
> 
> Acekard 2i with Actel chip = HW:80 = Possible Fake (although it seems AKAIO 1.5.1 still works with this version)



Since AKAIO 1.5.1 works with HW80, how could 1.6 be fixed ? 
Or can we use Akaio 1.5.1 with akaio 1.6 loader so we can benefit of tne increased game compatibility ? 
Or Maybe a moonshell/akaio combo trick ?


----------



## Yuan (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks AKAIO team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 11, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*BIG NEWS ! *
I tested on my old DSPhat and it works ! So it's not a card fault (maybe not a clone after all), but DSIXLL fault ! What could be wrong with it ? Il already tried to disable wifi but it still stucks after loading screen.

[Quick edit] Maybe because Slot2 is missing on Dsi ?


----------



## apsukka (Mar 11, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an Acekard 2.1 which I bought from DX in this january and I have the same problem. I have tried Akaio 1.51, 1.6RC1 and official loaders 4.21 and 4.07a15. So far the official 4.07a15 is the only one which doesn't hang at the loading screen.


----------



## Lametta (Mar 11, 2010)

Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing hangs on the loading screen


----------



## Yuan (Mar 11, 2010)

Lametta said:
			
		

> Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing hangs on the loading screen



Here's working fine. ak2i and a clean rom.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

Lametta said:
			
		

> Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing hangs on the loading screen


Quick check - have you got anything like cheats, download play or Soft reset enabled ?

Although I tried this with everything enabled it still ranBUT I do know that Animal Crossing:Wild World doesn't if you have 'Cheats Enabled'

Oh on subject of AC:WW - anyone know how to convert the (E) version of sav's to (U) version ??

It seems that I can play AC:WW (U) with cheats enabled on 1.6RC1 but AC:WW (E) doesn't (cheats enabled) - but it seems the sav's made by (E) version won't work on (U) version


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 11, 2010)

apsukka said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a specific thread for that Here, this isn it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently this can't be done easily - I've got a reply about 1.5.1 and 1.6 loaders to a query I asked about & it seems that loaders now have 'new encryption'


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 11, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> *BIG NEWS ! *
> I tested on my old DSPhat and it works ! So it's not a card fault (maybe not a clone after all), but DSIXLL fault ! What could be wrong with it ? Il already tried to disable wifi but it still stucks after loading screen.
> 
> [Quick edit] Maybe because Slot2 is missing on Dsi ?



That's not big news, AKAIO 1.6 being released was big news.

We know it's a clone, just because it works on your phat doesn't mean it's not. These are clones of the Acekard 2.1 fudged to work on the DSi. I believe on the DSL they are displayed as being Acekard 2/2.1 in the home menu. Because they have HW ID of 8080 like genuine Acekard 2.1's, it may be difficult for AKAIO to determine that are clones; but if it's running on a DSi, piece of cake!

Send it back to your retailer for a genuine card. If you try hacking AKAIO 1.6 oaders to work with 1.5.1 to get it to work, then that makes you no better than Rudolph in my book.


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Apparently this can't be done easily - I've got a reply about 1.5.1 and 1.6 loaders to a query I asked about & it seems that loaders now have 'new encryption'


*GOOD*

I hope that sticks it the R4's and the fools who buy them, and in some cases pay more than it costs for a genuine AK2i.


----------



## Taik (Mar 11, 2010)

Just to say this works fine with Pokémon Heart Gold FR for me so far, awesome job giuys ^^


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried 42 All time Classics earlier.
At first I thought it was freezing when I tried to load it, but in actuality, it was just taking a pretty long time.

No biggy.


----------



## Another World (Mar 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I tried 42 All time Classics earlier.
> At first I thought it was freezing when I tried to load it, but in actuality, it was just taking a pretty long time.
> 
> No biggy.



i said this already in this thread... loading time may be increased for some users with some roms due to the fact that the loaders are doing more now then they were before. you are looking at maybe a 1-3 second increase. again, thats maybe. many people have not reported any increase and others reported it as "i feel like" or "it seems like."

-another world


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 11, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> hackotedelaplaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no better than Rudolph in my book? You're a lame ass.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> hackotedelaplaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the entire reason 1.6 was delayed, new encryption to make sure you could only use the loaders with 1.6 _so that clones and other carts can't steal the hard work of the AKAIO team instead of providing support themselves_.

EDIT: Added the quote in since I posted late.


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 11, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All he has to do is send it back to the retailer for a replacement, not a big deal.

All these R4 and clones users whining about getting AKAIO to work on their carts annoy me.

If it weren't for people running AKAIO on clones and R4's, then 1.6 wouldn't need to be encrypted and 1.6 wouldn't have been delayed. On my class 2 card, there's a big slowdown loading AKAIO 1.6 and loading roms, which is presumably down to the encryption.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



8 seconds to boot.
It takes long enough for someone to think it may have frozen, since AKAIO doesn't display a progress meter during LOADING.

Just sayin'


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2010)

If you're not seeing a progress bar, change your skin to one that has one.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If you're not seeing a progress bar, change your skin to one that has one.


Erm - bit of a misunderstanding here i  think
You get a Progress bar while in AKAIO GUI then you get the word 'Loading..' which changes colour depending on how the game is getting loaded (Red/Green/Blue) - there isn't a graphic used @ this point or even a bar - so all you see is 'Loading...' until the game actually starts & you should see the 'Nintendo' logo


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If you're not seeing a progress bar, change your skin to one that has one.



As he says it takes 8 seconds to boot, I imagine he's refering to the "Loading" displayed when you boot AKAIO rather than when you load a game.

On mine the delay is during the black screen after "Loading" when booting AKAIO, it's on a slow card though so may be far less of an issue with faster ones. I'll have to order another high speed card.


----------



## MUDjoe2 (Mar 11, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> On mine the delay is during the black screen after "Loading" when booting AKAIO, it's on a slow card though so may be far less of an issue with faster ones.


I have noticed this as well, but as long as everything boots fine I could care less, to be honest. As a side note, the amount of people complaining over a 1-3 second increase in load time for something they're not even paying for is astounding.

Regardless, great release AKAIO team (and of course thanks to the beta testers and all those who made this possible).


----------



## Atashi (Mar 11, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> As he says it takes 8 seconds to boot, I imagine he's refering to the "Loading" displayed when you boot AKAIO rather than when you load a game.
> 
> On mine the delay is during the black screen after "Loading" when booting AKAIO, it's on a slow card though so may be far less of an issue with faster ones. I'll have to order another high speed card.



I've got a class 6 4GB card in mine, and it does take longer than before to load, though not 8 seconds. I tested with a couple games of different ROM sizes (though this doesn't seem to matter.)

Club House Games (16MB) = 6 or 7 seconds
Mario Kart (32MB) = 6 seconds
Star Trek: Tactical Assault (16MB) = 4 seconds
Mario & Sonic at the Winter Olympic Games (128MB) = 3 seconds

Club House Games is the one where I notice the delay most, it seemed to load rather faster under the 1.5.1 drivers. Still, the delay is not intolerable and probably won't take long to get used to.

All this was on an Acekard 2i & DSL.

-Atashi

p.s. it might have to do with what other things are going on - I have soft reset enabled, DS Download & Play disabled, Cheats are enabled but none of the games I tried have any cheats enabled on them.


----------



## Vania (Mar 11, 2010)

What a great month, I ordered my AK 2i before 15 days from 0SZ and it will come at any time from now on, and soon I'm going to buy the new DSi XL, and now a new version of AKAIO is out, big thanks to the developers (Normatt, Smith, .....etc).


----------



## Another World (Mar 11, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> 8 seconds to boot.
> It takes long enough for someone to think it may have frozen, since AKAIO doesn't display a progress meter during LOADING.
> 
> Just sayin'



akaio boots instantly for me. roms boot instantly for me. i tested in on my rpg (both sd and nand), ak2, ak2.1. i'm using 1gb japanese kingston, 2x2gb japanese kingstons, 3x8gb class6 transcend cards all formatted with the panasonic formatter. no idea what your problem is, but with that said is 8 seconds really *that* big of a deal?

what you should do is point the finger at the person responsible.... rudolph.blog@gmail.com.

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. ^^;  Tried it with a big/AP'd rom and noticed the loading text stayed on for two seconds or so more.

Yay class 6. >_>;


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> akaio boots instantly for me. roms boot instantly for me. i tested in on my rpg (both sd and nand), ak2, ak2.1. i'm using 1gb japanese kingston, 2x2gb japanese kingstons, 3x8gb class6 transcend cards all formatted with the panasonic formatter. no idea what your problem is, but with that said is 8 seconds really *that* big of a deal?
> 
> what you should do is point the finger at the person responsible.... rudolph.blog@gmail.com.
> 
> -another world


I'm using an 8GB Sandisk Mobile Ultra, Class 6, formatted with Panasonic Formatter.
8 seconds is kind of a big deal if we're talking a whole audience of users, it's not negligible, but I can tolerate it.

Maybe it's the Acekard 2i itself. It's a legit one for sure.
Or maybe it's simply the amount of data on the microSD, I estimate there was about 2000+ files on it.
I tried deleting a few hundred files I never use any more, and AKAIO seemed to run smoother. (I couldn't get it to freeze up by navigating through folders)


----------



## BlackHoleSlam199 (Mar 11, 2010)

my pokemon explorers of sky is not working i have no cheats on it when i try to load it up with the new update i get 2 white screens any help


----------



## Vania (Mar 11, 2010)

It looks a noobish question but seriously what RC stands for?
I searched everywhere but I couldn't find an answer. (lol)


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2010)

Leivra said:
			
		

> It looks a noobish question but seriously what RC stands for?
> I searched everywhere but I couldn't find an answer. (lol)


Release Candidate


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 11, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Leivra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't of searched very well could you  - it's already been answered here in this very thread & you'll see I even found a WIKIpedia entry as well


----------



## Vania (Mar 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Couldn't of searched very well could you  - it's already been answered here in this very thread & you'll see I even found a WIKIpedia entry as well


Look man, I don't have time to read all the pages, I only read the first 5 pages then I stopped, also wiki didn't helped me when I wrote RC. But when I wrote Release Candidate, I found the info that I want in here.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 12, 2010)

Leivra said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you've taken my reply that way (in fact the link on my post goes to the same place as you found) perhaps I was being a little too sarcastic in my post (it was meant to be a joke) - once again sorry about that.


----------



## Vania (Mar 12, 2010)

It's okay man, actually I didn't take it as a sarcastic.


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 12, 2010)

Small problem here, but whenever I use Soft Reset whatever I put as my skin will change back to the default setting, as will the language setting.  Anyone else have this issue?

If not, I'll just assume something is messed up on my card and give it a full format.  As it is I just deleted my old folder, and all related files.


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 12, 2010)

Could someone help me out?

Mine is fine, but my buddies AK2, when he updated to AKAIO 1.6 RC1, & it started making new saves, naming them .sav instead of reading the .nds.sav files. Any way to fix this without renaming every game sav?


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 12, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> Could someone help me out?
> 
> Mine is fine, but my buddies AK2, when he updated to AKAIO 1.6 RC1, & it started making new saves, naming them .sav instead of reading the .nds.sav files. Any way to fix this without renaming every game sav?



Not a big deal, just go into File System Settings and change the Save Extension.

It's also pretty easy to rename the files, just type the following into a command prompt:

_for %i in (*.nds.sav) do for %p in (%~Ni) do ren %i %~Np.sav _

and it will rename all your nds.sav files to .sav.

_ren *.sav *.nds.sav_ will rename them back.


----------



## Another World (Mar 12, 2010)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?title=AKAIO#NDS_Save


```
NDS Save
Save file extensions can be converted by using the "Save Ext." button found here. Simply set the save extension behavior (.nds.sav or .sav) in the System Options as well as enabling NDS + SAV as the "Set file list type" view. Then navigate to your NDS save file, highlight it, and press Y (Start > Properties). Click on the "Save Ext." button and then click "Yes" (press A) to confirm your decision. The save file has now been renamed automatically for you. This is not a batch process; each file must be renamed one at a time.
```

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?tit...vanced_Settings


```
Save Ext. 

options are .sav and .nds.sav. 

the Save Extension defaults to ".sav" which is standard amongst other flash carts. If you have existing ".nds.sav" files, you can highlight them and select their "Properties" to enable the "Save Extension" button. This button will convert all ".nds.sav" files (including save slots) to ".sav" (and vice-versa) for the title selected, assuming you set the AKAIO save property option to .sav.
```

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?title=AKAIO#F.A.Q.


```
My official firmware .nds.sav files do not load on AKAIO, how can I fix this? 
Prior to v.4.14 of the official firmware, all save files used the .nds.sav extension. Users who upgraded to the far superior AKAIO are often confused as to why their save files will not work. AKAIO maintains backwards compatibility with the official firmware, and as a result contains an option for save extensions. Users can set the option to save/load files ending in .nds.sav or .sav. The default behavior of AKAIO is to use .sav, however, if your saves use the other extension you will either need to change them or adjust your AKAIO settings accordingly. 

To convert your save files to the new settings within AKAIO simple set the file view to NDS + SAV, the save extension to .nds.sav/.sav, highlight the save file and press Y, finally in the properties box click "Save Ext."
```

-another world


----------



## woffi63 (Mar 12, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Small problem here, but whenever I use Soft Reset whatever I put as my skin will change back to the default setting, as will the language setting.  Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> If not, I'll just assume something is messed up on my card and give it a full format.  As it is I just deleted my old folder, and all related files.




I had the same problem, every soft reset resets my system settings too. And no one else seems to have this problem.

I tried very much, and nothing makes it working. Yesterday i start my lovely old PC with Ubuntu 9.10 on it, and i format my TF with GParted, and copy all files back, and all on Ubuntu. And from this time on all is working fine, and the settings (also skins) stay.


----------



## hackotedelaplaqu (Mar 12, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> All he has to do is send it back to the retailer for a replacement, not a big deal.
> 
> All these R4 and clones users whining about getting AKAIO to work on their carts annoy me.
> 
> If it weren't for people running AKAIO on clones and R4's, then 1.6 wouldn't need to be encrypted and 1.6 wouldn't have been delayed. On my class 2 card, there's a big slowdown loading AKAIO 1.6 and loading roms, which is presumably down to the encryption.



Don't forget that "annoying guys like us" are the victims in the story. As I said in another thread, the revender didn't even answer to my mail and I just spot that he didn't sell ak2i anymore (so no exchange). 
Besides, since AKAIO is an *unofficial* loader, I don't understand Normatt's philosophy with all this encryption mess. 

His only victory : slowdowns for legit owners and if people like me would have to buy another flashcard, sure it won't be an acekard one ! 

For now, I bought an ak2i for homebrew purposes, so I don't mind. But if Rudolph or anyone starts to play with HxD, I will not cry on AKAIO team.


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 12, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> Don't forget that "annoying guys like us" are the victims in the story. As I said in another thread, the revender didn't even answer to my mail and I just spot that he didn't sell ak2i anymore (so no exchange).
> Besides, since AKAIO is an *unofficial* loader, I don't understand Normatt's philosophy with all this encryption mess.
> 
> His only victory : slowdowns for legit owners and if people like me would have to buy another flashcard, sure it won't be an acekard one !
> ...


Acekard released the source code for the AK RPG  for a reason.


----------



## Warriorccc0 (Mar 12, 2010)

I get a white screen whenever I load games or try and update the cheat list.

How can I tell if my card is legit? I got it from GameByGame which was shown on the Akaio website as one of the distributors.

I guess I'll retry this and see if it.

Edit: Ok, I ended up deleting my __aio and just replacing it with the new one, instead of trying to auto-update and it works fine, I guess people who are having this issue should try this too.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 12, 2010)

Warriorccc0 said:
			
		

> I get a white screen whenever I load games or try and update the cheat list.
> 
> How can I tell if my card is legit? I got it from GameByGame which was shown on the Akaio website as one of the distributors.
> 
> I guess I'll retry this and see if it.


To find your HW ID - if you can get AKAIO to run - press [Start] > Help - & you'll see a HW number

Depending on the number depends whether you have a 'fake' or not. Searching through forums posts it seems that generally

Acekard 2.1 = HW:80 = Real

Acekard 2i with Actel chip = HW:44 = Real
Acekard 2i with Actel chip = HW:80 = Possible Fake (although it seems AKAIO still works with this version)

Acekard with 'new chip' = HW:81 = Real

Other numbers mentioned - but I haven't found out whether they are fakes or real are HW:41 and HW:88
EDITED: Been doing more searching & HW:41 MAY be related Acekard 2's  (Not 'i') as it's mentioned in this review. Can anyone confirm this ??

One other thing I've come across is that some games don't like soft reset and/or cheats enabled - try turning them off & see what happens
also some people think that the 1.6RC loaders are compatible with AKAIO 1.5(.1) OS (& Visa Versa) - THEY ARE NOT !!!! you cannot use loaders from one version with the other since they are encrypted differently


----------



## Rydian (Mar 12, 2010)

hackotedelaplaque said:
			
		

> Besides, since AKAIO is an *unofficial* loader


The acekard site links to it and suggests it.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

IT GAVE ME A FUCKING WHITE SCREEN

NOW ALL MY GAMES HAVE A WHITE SCREEN.

even when I want to Wifi update...it gives me a WHITE SCREEN

I hope this didn't F**K up my AceKard 2i...

these arn't side effects from a fake AceKard 2i is it?..I got mine at DX before they got C & D'd

I haven't had any issues at all with it..until now

hopefully I can just download the firmware from my PC

EDIT - from what i've seen people

DO NOT Wifi UPDATE THIS.

it will work..but download it normally.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 12, 2010)

That was already stated in the thread.


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 12, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> IT GAVE ME A FUCKING WHITE SCREEN
> 
> NOW ALL MY GAMES HAVE A WHITE SCREEN.
> 
> ...



1.6RC1 will update the loaders  and cheats over WiFi no problems.

There is no way to update to 1.6 from a previous version over WiFi, it can only update the loaders, cheats and plugins. If you update a previous version with the 1.6 loaders then it won't work and you will either need to revert to the previous loaders or install AKAIO 1.6.

However do not update the WiFi plugin from within AKAIO 1.6, as the WiFi plugin on the update site (30/01/2010) is older than the one included in the 1.6 RC1 archive (10/03/2010) so someone needs update the website.

For me the the 30/01/2010 WiFi plugin whitescreened after updating, the updated 10/03/2010 WiFi plugin doesn't.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi guys, recently I was using an R4, but upgraded to an Acekard 2i, using the same MicroSD card. I erased all the R4 kernels and stuff, and put in AKAIO 1.5. It worked perfectly okay, and I was able to play all my games with my previous R4 save files.

Then this 1.6 came out, I put it in and replace the 1.5 with it. Now all it does is create new save files even though the default save settings I had are already set to .sav. I realized that r4 has saved the files as .SAV, while AKAIO 1.6 creates new save files for games I play with .sav format, which is practically the same except for the small letters.

Is there anything I can do to use my old save files again? Or am I missing something?


----------



## suicidaltaco (Mar 12, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Hi guys, recently I was using an R4, but upgraded to an Acekard 2i, using the same MicroSD card. I erased all the R4 kernels and stuff, and put in AKAIO 1.5. It worked perfectly okay, and I was able to play all my games with my previous R4 save files.
> 
> Then this 1.6 came out, I put it in and replace the 1.5 with it. Now all it does is create new save files even though the default save settings I had are already set to .sav. I realized that r4 has saved the files as .SAV, while AKAIO 1.6 creates new save files for games I play with .sav format, which is practically the same except for the small letters.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to use my old save files again? Or am I missing something?



It's confirmed as just a silly oversight that may or may not be fixed.  Rename all your .SAV to .sav and you're good to go.  Command prompt, "ren *.SAV *.sav", without the quotes, assuming you have them all in one folder which you may or may not.


----------



## tk_saturn (Mar 12, 2010)

suicidaltaco said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not so much as an oversight. If a file has a 8.3 filename then the extension should be in uppercase, but if it has longfilename then the extension should be in lowercase.  The R4 shouldn't be saving longfilenames with uppercase file extensions, it goes against the norm.


----------



## suicidaltaco (Mar 12, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> It's not so much as an oversight. If a file has a 8.3 filename then the extension should be in uppercase, but if it has longfilename then the extension should be in lowercase. The R4 shouldn't be saving longfilenames with uppercase file extensions, it goes against the norm.
> 
> Makes sense, but it is a norm-defying trend AKAIO 1.5 continued.  All my saves have been uppercase with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gotcha...*WHEW*..so I just need to use the PC and download it...that's a relief...at least I dont have to shell out $30 for a new one and dump this one onto someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...besides....the clones crash upon loading.....mine loaded to the AKAIO menu fine...but the games gave me white screen issues..so I knew something was different..

I knew I was smart enough not to buy a "clone"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------



## FlameTakuya (Mar 12, 2010)

They work now! Thank you.

Also, I'd just like to ask, are there any buttons I can press while playing a game to go back to the rom menu on AKAIO? If yes, what is the combination? (I've tried looking around on the wiki and it says nothing)


----------



## suicidaltaco (Mar 12, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> They work now! Thank you.
> 
> Also, I'd just like to ask, are there any buttons I can press while playing a game to go back to the rom menu on AKAIO? If yes, what is the combination? (I've tried looking around on the wiki and it says nothing)



R + L + A + B + Down


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

press like  I THINK : 

L+R + A+B+X+Y will take you back to the Menu..sometimes it's unstable.

L+R+START+SELECT resets the game..I THINK


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 12, 2010)

Now that this topic has calmed down a bit:

Does anyone know what was fixed about Etrian Odyssey II?

I'm really hoping i't's the quicksave feature...
Wait, nevermind me. I'm being stupid. I'm just gonna find out for myself to check if quicksaving works,
But does anyone know whether something else has been fixed about it?


----------



## OncleJulien (Mar 12, 2010)

OncleJulien said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no interest, i suspect...oh well, i tried.


----------



## jak larnak (Mar 12, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> press like  I THINK :
> 
> L+R + A+B+X+Y will take you back to the Menu..sometimes it's unstable.
> 
> L+R+START+SELECT resets the game..I THINK


L+R+A+B+X+Y combination is for the official firmware. 
AKAIO soft reset is L+R+A+B+down.
For the in-game reset you're right it's L+R+start+select.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay just in time for HG&SS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, is soft reset and in-game reset the same thing?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 12, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> Yay just in time for HG&SS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they're different.
Soft reset brings you back to the AKAIO menu (L+R+A+B+Down)
In-game reset resets the game even on an actual game cartridge, most games have it so you can return to the title screen. (L+R+Start+Select)


----------



## coolness (Mar 13, 2010)

What do RC1 means?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 13, 2010)

It's means it's the first *R*elease *C*andidate.


----------



## coolness (Mar 13, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> It's means it's the first *R*elease *C*andidate.



ok


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Mar 13, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> In-game reset resets the game even on an actual game cartridge, most games have it so you can return to the title screen. (L+R+Start+Select)



For as many years as I've had my DS I have never heard of that, lol


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 13, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



off topic:
i remember these stuffs on the older consoles like SNES
L+R+A+B+X+Y = soft reset to the title screen


----------



## Smiths (Mar 13, 2010)

Wifi's been updated with some tweaks here and there.

Old loaders are moved from the site, so don't worry about updating loaders... only the 1.6RC+ will show anyway (March 10 onward)


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 13, 2010)

woffi63 said:
			
		

> KevInChester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll reformat on the next release, this is such a minor issue.  Though it baffles me how I can delete every file related to the older version, including any hidden files, but this happens.  Computers eh.


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Mar 13, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




in game reset is more well known as soft reset


----------



## Trygle12 (Mar 13, 2010)

I get "loading" and two black screens.


Clean install and everything :[


I think I have a fake.
God Damnit :[


----------



## Rydian (Mar 13, 2010)

Trygle12 said:
			
		

> I get "loading" and two black screens.
> 
> 
> Clean install and everything :[
> ...


Go to an AKAIO version that works, go to the help menu, and tell us the hardware (HW) ID.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Trygle12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please let us know - I've searched many posts & Forums & the general opinion is :-
Acekard 2.1 = HW:80 = Real
Acekard 2i with Actel chip = HW:44 = Real
Acekard 2i with Actel chip = HW:80 = It depends on your point of view
_- "Real" - but is actually an older design that were made by ex-members of the Acekard team,
- "Fake" by the existing Acekard team that control the offical website_
Acekard 2i with 'new chip' = HW:81 = Real
Other numbers mentioned but which I haven't found out whether they are fakes or real are '*HW:41*' and '*HW:88*'
It is possible that '*HW:41*' MAY actually be for Acekard 2's (not 2.1 or 'i'), since it's mentioned in the review @ http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=94611


----------



## Trygle12 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ripped out the sticker...

Actel chip, HW ID is 80

Possible Fake? Probable fake. :[

Acekard 2i, From DX with HW:80 and an Actel chip


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 14, 2010)

Trygle12 said:
			
		

> Ripped out the sticker...
> Actel chip, HW ID is 80...Possible Fake? Probable fake. :[ ....Acekard 2i, From DX with HW:80 and an Actel chipOh dear !!!! - mind you the info I've found does say 'possible' fake (I see if I can dig out the exact wording of the article)
> 
> EDIT - Found it. It's this post
> ...


Edited (again): OK I've edited my previous post to try & clear things up


----------



## jak larnak (Mar 14, 2010)

Question about Homebrews reset type, Does anyone knows what is the difference between IRQ hook and SWI hook ?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2010)

It's been stated that it's just two different ways of doing it, if one doesn't work with a homebrew you should use the other.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi I wonder if anyone can help me i am new to the Acekard after using the ttds card for a while.

I bought the card from Deal Extreme Acekard 2.1 for my Nintendo DS Lite
I am trying to use this update (Akaio v1.6 RC1), however when I click on a game to load, the loading message turns from blue to green but then freezes, with the top screen remaining black.
Version 1.5.1 works but does not do all the things the 1.6 RC1 does

Did I buy the wrong card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and have to buy a new one or is the one I got a fake?

Please help, thanks in advance


----------



## Shoulon (Mar 14, 2010)

So for the white screens, If it gets those then freeze's. The AceKard2i is fake? or if you get them period? I installed the new loaders without formatting., So far no issue's.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 14, 2010)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Mar 14 2010, 05:02 PM) Hi I wonder if anyone can help me i am new to the Acekard after using the ttds card for a while.

I bought the card from Deal Extreme Acekard 2.1 for my Nintendo DS Lite
I am trying to use this update (Akaio v1.6 RC1), however when I click on a game to load, the loading message turns from blue to green but then freezes, with the top screen remaining black.Version 1.5.1 works but does not do all the things the 1.6 RC1 does

Did I buy the wrong card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and have to buy a new one or is the one I got a fake?

Please help, thanks in advanceAny chance you can find the HW code (In AKAIO [start] > Help) - that may give a clue to whether it's a fake or not (See my earlier post for numbers)

Another thing is that some games don't like the 'soft reset' &/or 'cheats' enabled - have you tried starting the game with them switched off


----------



## DwayneWade (Mar 14, 2010)

*snip*

good job!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> QUOTE([email protected] @ Mar 14 2010, 05:02 PM) Hi I wonder if anyone can help me i am new to the Acekard after using the ttds card for a while.
> 
> I bought the card from Deal Extreme Acekard 2.1 for my Nintendo DS Lite
> I am trying to use this update (Akaio v1.6 RC1), however when I click on a game to load, the loading message turns from blue to green but then freezes, with the top screen remaining black.Version 1.5.1 works but does not do all the things the 1.6 RC1 does
> ...



Thanks for the reply
The HW code is 80 and the SVN is 803 Which I think indicates that it is real.
I didn't select any cheats :S, I disabled them and the soft reset and same problem.

Thanks anyway


----------



## FuManChuu (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome, two white screens of fakeness.

See ya new games and AKAIO 1.6 D;. Had the card for months, its not like the seller will swap out now :/.


----------



## Another World (Mar 14, 2010)

QUOTE([email protected] @ Mar 14 2010, 01:50 PM) 





			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> QUOTE([email protected] @ Mar 14 2010, 05:02 PM) Hi I wonder if anyone can help me i am new to the Acekard after using the ttds card for a while.
> 
> I bought the card from Deal Extreme Acekard 2.1 for my Nintendo DS Lite
> I am trying to use this update (Akaio v1.6 RC1), however when I click on a game to load, the loading message turns from blue to green but then freezes, with the top screen remaining black.Version 1.5.1 works but does not do all the things the 1.6 RC1 does
> ...



if you purchased your 2.1 after december 2009 you probably have a bad card. acekard has commented that the cards are real and they have no idea what the problem is. it seems that most users have problems with corrupt saves but other users are reporting that the firmware hangs on "loading...". try the official firmwares and 1.5.1. if either one works and your saves go currupt you have confirmed you have a bad card. you should really just exchange it with DX and pay the $1 more to get an ak2i. 

-another world


----------



## Another World (Mar 14, 2010)

FuManChuu said:
			
		

> Awesome, two white screens of fakeness.
> 
> See ya new games and AKAIO 1.6 D;. Had the card for months, its not like the seller will swap out now :/.



all acekards have a 1yr warranty. so if you can prove its real they will have to exchange it. i would simply write them an email and complain that they sold you a FAKE card. check: http://www.acekard.com/news.php

its gotten really annoying that the 2.1 has problems and acekard has no idea how to fix it yet, and that the 2i is cloned with real 2i stickers thanks to acekard oem-ing their design for the r4 clones.

this was one of the best companies for awhile with one of the best linkers. i think they dug their own grave.

-another world


----------



## Another World (Mar 14, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> [*]Acekard 2i with Actel chip = HW:80 = It depends on your point of view
> _- "Real" - but is actually an older design that were made by ex-members of the Acekard team,
> - "Fake" by the existing Acekard team that control the offical website_



i had to LOL at this. i duno whats up with the hw80, but there are no ex-members making cards and a fake team does not control www.acekard.com. 

acekard did sell their design which was turned into the r4 clones. these are the clones that could run akaio (because it was actually an acekard under the hood). that design has been obviously sold again and now a really *pretty* clone has been produced. while this clone appears to have many issues it looks like the ak2i and wholesale outlets claim they can't tell the difference. this is mostly due in part to the fact that team acekard stopped selling to overseas retailers, these people are now forced to buy their product from a 3rd party and the chances of clones goes WAY up.

i guess its time to do some research and then to drop acekard some emails to find out what is going on.

-another world


----------



## Hatsuyuki-Subs (Mar 14, 2010)

Naughty Another World be double triple postin'!

Good update. Still haven't updated though.


----------



## Another World (Mar 14, 2010)

i comment to 3 different posts in a row, so it posts 3 times... what is the problem exactly?

-another world


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you AW for keeping us posted on the acekard situation, found your posts very informative.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> QUOTE([email protected] @ Mar 14 2010, 01:50 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Another World

Yep you got the problem right on the spot a faulty Acekard thanks for the help


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 14, 2010)

Scrolling in the cheats menu seems to be slower than scrolling in the games menu, would there be anyway to improve this in the next release?

Enjoying Akaio, thanks.


----------



## Incanitee (Mar 15, 2010)

When updating a acekard from the last AKAIO do I need to use the Panasonic formatter? Do I just replace the _aio folder?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2010)

Be sure to back up your themes out of the ui folder in _aio if you want to keep them!

Replace the folder (delete the old one first) and the akmenu file.


----------



## Incanitee (Mar 15, 2010)

Alright, thank you. (:


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 15, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing that bit up - I'm afraid I was going by the info I found on GBATemp from a supplier who's had a lot of trouble with cards (can't find the post @ the moment). I guess where they mention ex-members they should've been referring to 'sold design to 3rd party' instead

I hope you don't mind but I've included your explanation on one of my posts about 1.6RC1 'problems'
(By the way I didn't imply that the offical acekard site was run by fake team !!! so I don't know where you got that idea from  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 15, 2010)

Just feel like dropping a comment about how I can't get Castlevania Portrait of Ruin to crash anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inbetween Wind (the quests) and Vincent (the shop), the game changes music. If you run between the screens repeatedly, some flashcarts might freeze.
AKAIO 1.5 did, 1.6 does not.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 16, 2010)

Of course not, because it was fixed since 1.5 release. =D


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 16, 2010)

gotta say i really love the fact i chose acekard as my flash card, i do wish though we could have more functionality like RTS implemented, that would be really cool to do that and if acekard would come out with Acekard 3 having a gba emu and snes emu that would work perfectly i would buy it

ill continue to support AKAIO in their updates


----------



## SgtThom (Mar 16, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Its about time!
> hooo hoooooooooooo
> thanks normmatt for all the hard work




Yes we should give him a prize!!


----------



## Ludo6431 (Mar 17, 2010)

This 1.6RC1 breaks the moonshel 2 load.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2010)

If you mean it doesn't let moonshell 2 load, then no, it works for me.

If you mean that it breaks the ability to use moonshell to load roms, that's done on purpose, the loaders were changed to make sure nobody else could steal them for their own carts and make clones.


----------



## Ludo6431 (Mar 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> If you mean it doesn't let moonshell 2 load, then no, it works for me.
> 
> If you mean that it breaks the ability to use moonshell to load roms, that's done on purpose, the loaders were changed to make sure nobody else could steal them for their own carts and make clones.


Try to start directly the "true" moonshell2 (not moonshl2.nds or moonshl2_dkP_r26.nds which are just loaders).
So try to start moonshl2_directboot.nds and it'll fail with a CRC error on the ARM9 code.
So imho the new argv/bootstub stuff added in this release modify the code in ram of moonshl2 and fails it's sanity check.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 17, 2010)

Ludo6431 said:
			
		

> This 1.6RC1 breaks the moonshel 2 load.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn off 'soft reset' & you find it'll work

I know this, as I placed a bug report on AKAIO forums about this same thing (I think it was one of the first post of the new AKAIO).
You can see the reply I got here


----------



## Jasper07 (Mar 17, 2010)

sh*t I think I have a clone


----------



## Trygle12 (Mar 17, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> sh*t I think I have a clone



Welcome to the club :[


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I found a graphical error in Pokémon Platinum.
A random encounter on top of Stark Mountain, has a weird, glitchy looking transition into battle.

This photo really doesn't do it justice, you'll have to go see for yourself.





It appears to be entirely stable though, just a momentarily glitchy graphics.


----------



## fiva55 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the release. I am happy to report that suspend saving now works for Etrian Odyssey 2.

Edit: though auto attack stopped working for me now, any one else got the same problem?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 17, 2010)

AKAIO 1.6 gives me a bonner.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 17, 2010)

i got my acekard today and with akaio i think im in love, it plays all the games my crappy r4 never could


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

edit on my white screen issue..

DO NOT USE Wifi Update to update to this...USE A COMPUTER..because it works for me now..no issues


----------



## Rydian (Mar 18, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> edit on my white screen issue..
> 
> DO NOT USE Wifi Update to update to this...USE A COMPUTER..because it works for me now..no issues


That was posted multiple times in the thread.
Fuck.


----------



## wiiuser2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Installed 1.6 RC1 on a  brand new (original) Acekard2i. All working fine but after 24 hours I only saw "Loading.....".
It appeared that the filesystem on the 4Gb SD card (also brand new) was completely destroyed.
Even chkdsk.exe wouldn't run. After reformat of the SD card reverted back to the old 1.5.1.
No issues since then (4 days working now......).
Not sure whether it was caused by 1.6rc1.....anyone else seen this behaviour ?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 18, 2010)

Nope, and I've been on RC1 since the news post.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 19, 2010)

fiva55 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the release. I am happy to report that suspend saving now works for Etrian Odyssey 2.
> 
> Edit: though auto attack stopped working for me now, any one else got the same problem?


Could you test further? Try loading it with a different DMA mode, holding different buttons on the loading screen. The old mode - which was green mode - was causing the save issue... but maybe whatever mode it's running on now is causing this problem.


----------



## Zagorex (Mar 19, 2010)

Alice in wonderland (EUR) + AKAIO 1.6RC1

The game (decrypted with eNDryptS Advanced) works, but new AP make enemy invincible .... needs loader fix


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 19, 2010)

Zagorex said:
			
		

> Alice in wonderland (EUR) + AKAIO 1.6RC1
> 
> The game (decrypted with eNDryptS Advanced) works, but new AP make enemy invincible .... needs loader fix


Hmm  so what's different between (U) & (E) AP versions I wonder... 'cos (U) works fine


----------



## Zagorex (Mar 19, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Zagorex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes (U) version works fine me too, but (EUR) one not.

Can someone report this bug on official forum? (white screens depends to encrypted "secure area" use eNDryptS Advanced and game start but with AP on)
Thanks


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 19, 2010)

Zagorex said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's already a 'Alice In Wonderland (E)' bug report on the forum that's similar to yours

(I take it you're not signed up there then ??)

If you PM me with a 'Bug Report' laid out how it should be presented on the Forum (see this post for layout) include the bit about 'decrypt with eNDryptS' as well, and you are sure you've followed the 'fully debug' procedure as best as you can - I'll post it there on your behalf


----------



## Galerians (Mar 21, 2010)

When i start a game, the nds block to "Loading" (color green)


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Homebrew softreset im so happy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd also like to add I love the fact my Japanese games now have correct chars (I'm not sure how recently this was done but last time I checked it wasn't)
Forgive me if this has been said b4, but I would love if you were able to have the game saves in a separate 'save' folder. Not important but it would make backing them up alot easier.

GW neway, the official firmware is good but I really think AKAIO is what makes the AceKard the absolute shit.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2010)

Galerians said:
			
		

> When i start a game, the nds block to "Loading" (color green)


What's your HW code (Start AKAIO > Press [Start] > Help)

Also Just to double check
- is the 'Loading...' text always green or are you seeing the 'Loading..' Text THEN you see a green screen ???
- have you tried running games with 'Soft-reset' or/& 'Cheats' disabled ??
- have you read this post ??


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 21, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> fiva55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quicksave works with this release -> Awesomeness, no?
Also, I've autobattled just four minutes ago, so it can't be RC1's fault...maybe your L button is broken?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 21, 2010)

Galerians said:
			
		

> When i start a game, the nds block to "Loading" (color green)


I've looked around and unfortunately it sounds like a clone based on what Normmatt posted in the AKAIO Forums


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 21, 2010)

Just wondering, My HW is 81. Is this Okay? or is it.....

A CLONE?


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 21, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Just wondering, My HW is 81. Is this Okay? or is it.....
> 
> A CLONE?



It is not a clone


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 21, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> JackDeeEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay. Thanks, Jack


----------



## Helix94 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm assuming Pokemon HG and SS still crash?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 21, 2010)

Helix94 said:
			
		

> I'm assuming Pokemon HG and SS still crash?


I've read no.

Just make sure you update MANUALLY, not by wifi.


----------



## nusilver (Mar 22, 2010)

So not happy to see my Zelda: Spirit Tracks save being overwritten after I'd beaten the goddamned game.  Why didn't I make time to copy the save onto the retail cartridge before I updated AKAIO? Oh yeah. Because I trusted the developers that this shit wouldn't happen. I'm pissed off right now.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 22, 2010)

nusilver said:
			
		

> So not happy to see my Zelda: Spirit Tracks save being overwritten after I'd beaten the goddamned game.  Why didn't I make time to copy the save onto the retail cartridge before I updated AKAIO? Oh yeah. Because I trusted the developers that this shit wouldn't happen. I'm pissed off right now.


Its not overwritten.  Your Zelda save probably was .SAV.  But it has to be .sav go into your folder where your save is and change your Zeldas save file to .sav from .SAV.


----------



## Atashi (Mar 22, 2010)

The fact that there are some oddities with game saves is indicated on the first page of the thread...

Can't you just restore the save from a recent backup?

-Atashi


----------



## Helix94 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Helix94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, HG and SS do not crash? That is great! I'll give it a shot, even if that is not what you meant.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Mar 22, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> MarkDarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, great... thanks for reporting, man. It's all good, then.


----------



## nusilver (Mar 22, 2010)

Jakob95 and Atashi - 

Thanks for a quick reply, both of you.  I don't have a backup, so I can't restore the save. In any case, what happened was, when I started Zelda, it automatically created a save after the first prompt to start the game. Since I wasn't given the choice, it overwrote my save before I realized what was happening. Either way, it's lost, and that stinks.  I appreciate both of you speaking up, though!


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 22, 2010)

nusilver said:
			
		

> Jakob95 and Atashi -
> 
> Thanks for a quick reply, both of you.  I don't have a backup, so I can't restore the save. In any case, what happened was, when I started Zelda, it automatically created a save after the first prompt to start the game. Since I wasn't given the choice, it overwrote my save before I realized what was happening. Either way, it's lost, and that stinks.  I appreciate both of you speaking up, though!


It shouldn't be overwritten put your MicroSD into your computer and there should be 2 saves for Zelda.  Rename the one that is .SAV and rename is to .sav.


----------



## nusilver (Mar 22, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> nusilver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's only one save, and it's a .sav.  It's gone.  Either way, I may have a "backup" in my trash bin on my desktop in the office, but I will have to wait till tomorrow to check.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can really say this is a glitch or not, but my rom of Starforce 3 that was dub-patched didn't work, only an untouched rom would run.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 22, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(IMHO - HW:80 are 'Real', & so should run AKAIO fine)

In the case of Galerians: he doesn't supply what card he is using or what the HW number is - so I can only GUESS that he has a clone 2.1 - based on the 'Green Loading...' info he supplied


----------



## Galerians (Mar 22, 2010)

I have the Acekard 2.1



			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> What's your HW code (Start AKAIO > Press [Start] > Help)
> HW: 80
> 
> 
> ...


i formatted with panasonic formatter.
i tried 1.5.1, games works, it save, no freeze BUT impossible to load because it's like i never saved.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 22, 2010)

^ well it still doesn't mean Galerians got a clone.
He's showing the same symptoms as a dodgy Ak2.1  as in it works with older AKAIO, but having trouble with it not saving



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For those who have problems with this try these steps:
> - properly format microsd
> - download and install AKAIO 1.5.1 (1.5, 1.4.1)
> --- if doesnt work
> ...


I've read in another post somewhere that some1 got the 'loading..' then got a green screen - perhaps THAT was a 'clone'


----------



## evilhomura89 (Mar 22, 2010)

Galerians said:
			
		

> I have the Acekard 2.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an Acekard 2.1 with HWID:80 and everything is working fine for me with the AKAIO 1.6rc1
When loading games, it shows a blue "loading game" text then it changes to green colour as well
I have soft reset, cheats enabled and everything is working, so I doubt my is a clone. If not mistaken, mine is one of the early batch of Acekard 2.1
The only thing about 1.6rc1 is the slow loading speed compared to older AKAIO


----------



## Helix94 (Mar 22, 2010)

I tested Pokemon SS with this and it worked!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I can really say this is a glitch or not, but my rom of Starforce 3 that was dub-patched didn't work, only an untouched rom would run.


If it's got some sort of AP then AKAIO may be doing something to it, but for one reason or another isn't able to recognize the patched one in order to do whatever needs to be done?

Idea totally pulled out of my ass.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you very much. I'm so glad I finally got rid of my R4 Ultra lol.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 23, 2010)

anyone else Pokemon SoulSilver game freeze.

It freezed on me while battling a trainer at the Ice Gym (my first and only freeze


----------



## Trygle12 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah... My "Maybe" clone works on an Old DS and an Old DSLite...



It refuses to work on my DSi, it says "Loading" in blue and then proceeds to show me two black screens indefinitely. Does your clone detection rely on some DSi features to function? Or does it only block out the DSi from running the FW?

You don't have to answer...as it has HW:80 and as such may not be legitimate.


----------



## imlgl (Mar 23, 2010)

My Acekard is hw=81 and it works perfect, not green screen, only the loading clolour turns green then the game boots.


----------



## Zparks (Mar 24, 2010)

HWID = 81 in mine also. Haven't had any issues what so ever.
Best 29$ AU I've spent. (well that and the 4gig flash card to go with it)


----------

